# San Diego standard breeders..?



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

My friend just contacted me saying that she’s been looking at standard poodle breeders in the San Diego area, but wasn’t sure what to look for. One of the breeders she was looking at seems to be breeding merle poodles together (!!!) and there are so many red flags on some of the others (dogs under two being bred, for example.)

Does anyone have recommendations for good REPUTABLE breeders in the area..?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Thomazine said:


> My friend just contacted me saying that she’s been looking at standard poodle breeders in the San Diego area, but wasn’t sure what to look for. One of the breeders she was looking at seems to be breeding merle poodles together (!!!) and there are so many red flags on some of the others (dogs under two being bred, for example.)
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for good REPUTABLE breeders in the area..?


check out poodlesonline.com for standard poodles in california. noriko's in northridge has had some strong positives here in the past, but there are other breeders listed who may be closer. all of the breeders listed at poodles.online are supposed to do health testing (not just okay, the vet looked at the dog), so that's a start


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Contact the breeder referral person of the San Diego Poodle Club: 
Brandon Melanese | [email protected] | 619-944-7356 

This would, I think, be your very best source of reputable breeders.


----------

